# Raise goats...Have pasture Be aware of Lyme disease



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am 18 years old and for the past 3 years I have had difficulty walking.

I had lyme disease for 2 years without knowing it which took a great toll on my body.
Then almost a year ago I got blood work back that was negative for lymes :leap: 
BUT
My problems aren't over... the lyme disease left me with tendon damage in my knees. The knees swell up, get red, and I have difficulty walking. Because of this I have patellar tendinitis. I go for therapy every week and with exercise I will walk without any inflammation.

I am not saying all of this to complain nor am I upset.

I just want to say that all it takes is one tick bite.
>When you go out into the field wear long pants and preferably long sleeves or check yourself daily. ( I most likely got bit on a cold oct day in MI where we used to live)

Of course winter is coming and we wont have to worry about such a thing...wrong They can also thaw out when you bring in the fire wood.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that.  

Always a good reminder! We have ticks baaaaad in Texas.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry Jesse  I hope and pray with the therapy your knees will improve. I am so scared of Lyme disease. We saw more ticks this year than we typically do, and it makes me nervous.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry you are having to deal with that! 
This year the ticks were really bad here in my part of NJ also. 
My 2 year old contracted Lyme Disease and we never even saw the tick just the red bullseye mark. She had to do a 21 day course of antibiotics! 
The tick must be attached for 24 hours so I have no clue how we missed it; but they are almost microscopic. 
There are a bunch other tick borne diseases also. 
Scary! Hopefully your condition improves. ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:hug: Prayers that you get all better!
Some areas around here are just LOADED with ticks. Thankfully, Lyme disease is not very common here, but it does happen. Whenever we've been in a place where there might be ticks, Dad says, "Check yourself for ticks!"
Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you for the reminder Jesse!

We had a fellow here that nearly died from Lyme disease. Its a scary though...that's for sure.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Jesse I'm so sorry to hear you have Lyme Disease. It's scary for any of us who go outside a lot. I had a deer tick on my foot this summer. My doctor gave me a one day antibiotic as a precaution and my blood test came back negative. The deer ticks are soooo tiny. I had never seen one before and was amazed how tiny they really are. 

Anyone who has LGD's be aware that dogs can get Lyme Disease too and it can kill them. Our LGD had it last year. It's pretty scary when you see a Great Pyrenees shivering in summer! She was to the vet within the hour. Thankfully she recovered. The vet said to make sure she gets her flea and tick treatment monthly as a reoccurrance could kill her. We added guinea fowl to the farm this year in hopes to cut down on the ticks in the pasture.


----------

